# oily coat



## Chloes mom (Jul 24, 2012)

I have a new foster girl who has a very oily coat, I gave her a bath on Sunday and already she appears oily. Has anyone ever seen a Maltese with this type of coat? If so what kind of products did you use?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

No I haven't had any with oily coats. It's usually just the opposite, dry fly away coats. Maybe someone else here has your situation. Welcome to SM we'd love to see pictures of your fluff. So glad you joined!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You can try dish soap or baby shampoo. Both will strip oil but can be drying if used frequently. Often over-oily skin is due to a health condition. If after a good stripping bath the coat oils up quickly, I'd have a vet visit.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi Stacey...so cool you are fostering! JMM gave good advice...DAWN dish soap works best (it's what they use for animals caught in oil spills)

I have one dog that looks NOT AS FLUFFY a few days after a bath == I cut back on the conditioner I use on her and it helped bunch...


----------



## Chloes mom (Jul 24, 2012)

I think I will try the Dawn, I did use my whiting shampoo thinking that would be drying but she is still oily. She was spayed and also had a hernia that was fixed, she was at our vet's for several weeks. She is a cute little girl I would guess around 4 1/2 or 5 pounds with a very cute little face. She was in a very bad puppy mill in Ohio and in very bad shape when she first came into rescue. Our foster Daisy is in the pink harness :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Chloes mom said:


> I think I will try the Dawn, I did use my whiting shampoo thinking that would be drying but she is still oily. She was spayed and also had a hernia that was fixed, she was at our vet's for several weeks. She is a cute little girl I would guess around 4 1/2 or 5 pounds with a very cute little face. She was in a very bad puppy mill in Ohio and in very bad shape when she first came into rescue. Our foster Daisy is in the pink harness :wub:
> View attachment 196914


When I had Daisy she had a very oily coat, she would be oily in no time at all... I had to used Keratolux Medicated Shampoo, it's a medicated shampoo, it helps strip off scales deposits off fur from oily seborrhea.Vet recommended it... One of my cocker spaniels had oily fur, common in working breeds for hunting like spaniels and also terriers...
Daisy was in such bad shape, she actually had that hernia fixed twice...poor baby!


----------



## Chloes mom (Jul 24, 2012)

Did you get that from the vet or store?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I got it from our vet,it was gentler than many shampoos and lasted longer than Dawn, which if fine for cleaning oil but is temporary.. It didn't take much either...


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Bayleigh gets really oily and stinky when her allergies are in high gear. Sometimes I have to bathe her every few days. As soon as we get them under control, she levels out and has a beautiful silky coat.


----------



## Chloes mom (Jul 24, 2012)

That is interesting that allergies could cause it. My other thought was stress, she is anxious and somewhat scared still. Crystal suggested that I start her on a natural detox which I gave her for the first time yesterday, I am also giving her probiotics and omega 3's. I am slowly switching her to frozen raw food, I have a feeling she will be better in no time  She is just as sweet as can be and follows me everywhere and barks when I leave a room. She is a very special little girl and I am going to do my best to show her how a Maltese is supposed to live


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I wonder if it's stress too, she lived in a cage being beaten her whole life.. I'm sure some bad breeding is partially at fault, since who knows what could be in her genetic make up...
She was sooo scared when we first got her but in a couple weeks she really turned around... She slept with us from day 2. We left her settle in the first day, then bathed her the 2nd day, to get poop off her , and she slept with us, part of the family from then on... She loves couch time and being with all of us... she is so funny, she barks at you if you leave her and follows you, then will run off when you try to pick her up, then you sit on the floor and she will climb right onto your lap and kiss...
She will snuggle right under your chin or curled in your armpit at night.. 
When I first got her she was scared to be held much so I made a sling and she snuggled in that and I did housework and worked in my studio, she got used to strange noises that way and being close to people and still felt safe... that really helped her along...


----------



## Chloes mom (Jul 24, 2012)

She is really doing great with us, she is sleeping in bed with us at night too when I wake up in the morning it is hard to tell which dog is which because all three of them are snuggled in a ball right in between us. She loves to go for walks and rides nice in in doggy stroller too. She has her moments when she is frightened but for the most part she is just learning how to be a cute little Maltese.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I think it takes time, she's probably afraid it's all a dream and she will wake up in that horrible mill... if dogs can have that feeling... you never know..Sometimes she makes little "woof" noises in her sleep , so I wonder...


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

How wonderful that she now has 2 loving Foster families who will always be her Angels. This little girl will only know love forever more.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Daisy has a lot of love from soo many, so sad the puppymill people can't love dogs and not hurt them! how they can look into those sweet eyes and not feel anything is beyond me...


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

I diluted some Dawn to clean Bentley's head after two weeks of oily ear infection medicine. It was the only thing that worked to get it all off his fur. In between I would apply a little bit of baby powder to absorb the oil.

That was only temporary because of the greasy residue the medicine left all over his head (they shake their heads and it gets on their fur)

. The baby powder helped alot. Just don't wear a black shirt and cuddle after


----------

